# activity............



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

This place is just humming along with new threads and posts....NOT..but what is interesting , at any given time there are a hundred or so lookers in the threads, but all non plumbing professionals..all future hacks trying to get free advice by researching old threads and posts..maybe thats all the sight owners are looking for...just now it shows 85 members looking in this section alone...but only a few new posts each day if your lucky on the whole PZ sight....and when you try and stir the pot to get professional members involved and active again..you get pissed on and tattle tailed to the mods...because a few want to think they are special... the only time there is a boost in posts and thread activity are when its something lets say inflammatory, and instead of adding your educated,adult ideas or criticisms, you fall back on grade school name calling and crying the thread or post is in the wrong section, but the right section is not accessible but to a handful of members... just an observation...I watched for a good week and not posted anything to cry about and there wasnt much to see otherwise...maybe a few new posts and threads.....RIP PZ.......


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea it kindove sucks the way it is, miss the good ol days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

There's a lot of new guys introducing themselves lately but none are posting. I randomly clicked on about 5 and the average post count number is 3 per person. Seems like there's about 10 of us members that post.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Very slow here.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I used to check this 10 times daily when the app worked. Now my tapatalk doesn't recognize my profile and the app wont let me in. By the time Im done working I dont even want to look at my laptop. I miss it a lot. I used to at least post daily.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mabe the mods can do a sticky on what new members would want to stay active, im sure the newer members hear about the secret sections, but arent gona wait around for a 500 post count, but thats just a guess....mabe its access to the sight from smart phones or laptops thats causing issues, but yes I have seen lots of new members and they never post again past there intro...somthing no right..:confused1:..it would be nice to get the activity back up to keep parties interested....


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

It is because of guys like dickwood.... and other people like him..............


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> It is because of guys like dickwood.... and other people like him..............


actually, I gota disagree with you on that..they might stir the pot, but it keeps things lively and we all sometimes need a thick skin..yes there of plenty of info about plumbing..but we do that all day, and many times you want to see something else and be able to civilly debate almost any subject with out turning into school girls...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

jnohs said:


> It is because of guys like dickwood.... and other people like him..............


I think most people on here would be happy to have Redwood back, I definitely would. Heck, even Plumber was fun to have around to stir the pot.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I chased plumber away......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think I chased plumber away......


I think you're right. Damnnit, how else am I going to get the latest news on the legal pot industry?


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

This seems to be the norm with forums taken over by Vertical Scope. They recently brought hunting forum I follow. Between the password bull****, the spam, the paid sponsors and the stupid bans they hand out. They are driving a once active forum into the ground. 



Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Look at that they auto edited bull$hit. Wtf. Really? ^

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> actually, I gota disagree with you on that..they might stir the pot, but it keeps things lively and we all sometimes need a thick skin..yes there of plenty of info about plumbing..but we do that all day, and many times you want to see something else and be able to civilly debate almost any subject with out turning into school girls...





Debo22 said:


> I think most people on here would be happy to have Redwood back, I definitely would. Heck, even Plumber was fun to have around to stir the pot.


I think you are both right. Redwood and Plumber both help me out on things, in fact I talked with Redwood and he even offered to help me setup a Web Page. Turned out things got bad on here and he quit.
With things dyeing on here and DCF also dead I think I will go back to the coffee shop for conversation.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I think you are both right. Redwood and Plumber both help me out on things, in fact I talked with Redwood and he even offered to help me setup a Web Page. Turned out things got bad on here and he quit.
> With things dyeing on here and DCF also dead I think I will go back to the coffee shop for conversation.












I'm not sure Redwood quit. He may have. Maybe he just lost interest. Like many pursuits that have 'run their course'. Perhaps some members' interest has just fizzled out.

Maybe Red died. Who knows? Members come and go. I have seen moderators lose their interest and bail out of here. It just happens.

Personally, I don't log onto to PZ twice a day like I used to.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm not sure Redwood quit. He may have. Maybe he just lost interest. Like many pursuits that have 'run their course'. Perhaps some members' interest has just fizzled out.
> 
> Maybe Red died. Who knows? Members come and go. I have seen moderators lose their interest and bail out of here. It just happens.
> 
> Personally, I don't log onto to PZ twice a day like I used to.


NOPE..not a loss in interest,,just tired of being pissed on by a few long term members that think they own the place..and im sure redwood would state the same..you try and breath some life back into a forum and how many times you catch crap from a few members on everything you post and they want it buried in a section very few have access to,,that kills a forum....:yes:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

jnohs said:


> It is because of guys like dickwood.... and other people like him..............


Don't post pictures and links to crappy plumbing work and guys like Redwood are actually alright. I miss Redwood and a few others that aren't here anymore.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> mabe the mods can do a sticky on what new members would want to stay active, im sure the newer members hear about the secret sections, but arent gona wait around for a 500 post count, but thats just a guess....mabe its access to the sight from smart phones or laptops thats causing issues, but yes I have seen lots of new members and they never post again past there intro...somthing no right..:confused1:..it would be nice to get the activity back up to keep parties interested....


It is 500 posts to get to the secret section which is way too much, but that doesn't open the door. You still have to PM Cricket to ask for the P&R section. It doesn't just pop up.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A food and grill section would be nice, what do you guys think?


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes a place to converse about our favorite food to eat while covered in crap


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

jnohs said:


> Yes a place to converse about our favorite food to eat while covered in crap


Not once have I logged into PZ while covered in crap. You need to shower and change clothes when you get home if that's an issue for you.


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> It is 500 posts to get to the secret section which is way too much, but that doesn't open the door. You still have to PM Cricket to ask for the P&R section. It doesn't just pop up.


500 posts!? At this rate it will be years before I can access the secret sections lol. I have to agree 500 is a bit much. 100 would be more reasonable. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> NOPE..not a loss in interest,,just tired of being pissed on by a few long term members that think they own the place..and im sure redwood would state the same..you try and breath some life back into a forum and how many times you catch crap from a few members on everything you post and they want it buried in a section very few have access to,,that kills a forum....:yes:


What's the big deal about the secret section? We can't even get interest in the 23 sections that everyone has access to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Roto-Rooter said:


> What's the big deal about the secret section? We can't even get interest in the 23 sections that everyone has access to!!!!!!!!!!


in the secret section you can actually speak your mind as some of the aholes here that complain about everything wont have to see your thread or post because its too hard for them not to click on it in the open forum....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> Yes a place to converse about our favorite food to eat while covered in crap


LOL..so I guess you dont eat lunch during your work day either....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> It is 500 posts to get to the secret section which is way too much, but that doesn't open the door. You still have to PM Cricket to ask for the P&R section. It doesn't just pop up.


how many years do you think the average member here will take to get a 500 post count? that is the discouraging part...there are members here for 4-5 years with only a few hundred..the easy part is asking the mod for access, the hard part is getting the post count...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*question*



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> how many years do you think the average member here will take to get a 500 post count? that is the discouraging part...there are members here for 4-5 years with only a few hundred..the easy part is asking the mod for access, the hard part is getting the post count...


I'm wondering why a few keep saying the private section?
Are you speaking of the lounge? Runsdownhill I just looked at your post count 1590 sure puts you in the lounge, unless their looking at posts you started, not just replied too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I'm wondering why a few keep saying the private section?
> Are you speaking of the lounge? Runsdownhill I just looked at your post count 1590 sure puts you in the lounge, unless their looking at posts you started, not just replied too.


yes I have been in the business lounge and the politics and religion area, but its hard to have a conversation when there arent any other people there...thats the problem, by the time anyone else thats a new or old member here are locked out of it till a 500 post count....gets lonley in there..lol..
I can argue with the voices in my head but dont need a special area on a forum for that...LOL..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Roto-Rooter said:


> What's the big deal about the secret section? We can't even get interest in the 23 sections that everyone has access to!!!!!!!!!!


I've admin'd few local gun sites and we always had a section for P&R (outside of 2A) usually called the "Ammo Dump" for off color jokes and banter. 

As an admin or mod it was a great tool. If a thread goes crazy, just dump it.

In all my forums the "dump" was open to any verified member, no post count needed.

As passionate as 2A people are, the dump was the most active and breathed life to the forums when other sections of the forum went cold.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Folks, the decisions for a high post count for the private section was made by Nathan a very long time ago. The issue with making it much lower is that people who have posted in that section, did so, knowing it was limited to a select few having access to it. Although we can consider lowering it a bit, it won't be by a lot. That is just not something that is open for debate.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> actually, I gota disagree with you on that..they might stir the pot, but it keeps things lively and we all sometimes need a thick skin..yes there of plenty of info about plumbing..but we do that all day, and many times you want to see something else and be able to civilly debate almost any subject with out turning into school girls...


 Redwood is a dam smart plumber. Almost as good as I am....:laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Redwood is a dam smart plumber. Almost as good as I am....:laughing:


geez a join date of 2010 and you havent broken the 300 post count??? have you been hibernating?..LOL:laughing:
:laughing:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez a join date of 2010 and you havent broken the 300 post count??? have you been hibernating?..LOL:laughing:
> :laughing:


 No, don't have time to get on here much, and sometimes it's better to listen than talk.... :thumbup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtfallsmikey said:


> No, don't have time to get on here much, and sometimes it's better to listen than talk.... :thumbup:


true, but help bring some life back into the place and join in more, or there wont be a place anymore..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I barely look anymore since the app has been disabled. I'm bored on a Sunday watching football. Please bring the app back. Tried using Tapatalk, that's sucks also. The app for apple was great.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

jnohs said:


> It is because of guys like dickwood.... and other people like him..............


I thought they locked you away in the looney bin


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tapatalk is awesome, what's your problem with it.?

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Tapatalk is awesome, what's your problem with it.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm just so used to the app, it's just not the same.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Tapatalk is awesome, what's your problem with it.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Failed inspection.... what more do you want to know?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tapatalk just alerted me of these posts I made that you quoted! It's awesome 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Which i have the option to turn off if I prefer 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Alright, I'm on Tapatalk, I will give it a shot. I guess I'm back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Search all the different forums you're interested in. The app makes it very easy to locate, catalog, and reference the forums you're into.

Also makes loggin in and navigating forums very easy.

Personally im on 13 different forums I read & participate.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm going to check out the other forums.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm going to check out the other forums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Let us know if you find anything good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So, what have I missed while I was gone? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

